# where can i sell my motorhome



## Guy (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi, does anyone know of any good websites to sell and buy a motorhome.
Thanks


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 1, 2007)

Ebay seems to have a fair following.


----------



## knoxy (Mar 1, 2007)

on this site, Ebay or preloved


----------



## Guy (Mar 1, 2007)

I tried ebay but got a lot of watchers and questions but no buyers.Plus i want to buy one and havent seen the one i want on ebay.


----------



## knoxy (Mar 1, 2007)

bought mine on ebay 2 years ago depends how you present listing and start price can be a bit of a lottery on ebay though


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

*Mmm*



			
				Guy said:
			
		

> Hi, does anyone know of any good websites to sell and buy a motorhome.
> Thanks


Try the MMM magazine.  as I have heard good reports.
They also put ur advert on the web but it must also be in the mag


----------



## Guy (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for the info, i thought there may be a particularly good website apart from ebay.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

*Ebay*



			
				Guy said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info, i thought there may be a particularly good website apart from ebay.


Rbay will be no good. No one will want to pay  the proper value


----------



## Guy (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah dont i know it


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 1, 2007)

Depending what sort you are after try www.jcleisure.com     They have some decent priced ones on there site but no new ones.


----------



## Guy (Mar 1, 2007)

just tried jc leisure Billy but they didnt have what ime looking for. I am after a Hymer 534 A class, they stopped making them about 6 years ago,i prefer the u shaped lounge at the rear.


----------



## knoxy (Mar 1, 2007)

there is a company in London that specials in hymers that sell on ebay can't remember name though sorry let you know if i find it




Try www.hymersdirect.com based in London




[URL="http://www.smileycentral.com/sig.jsp?pc=ZSzeb114&pp=ZJxdm025YYGB"]http://www.smileycentral.com/sig.jsp?pc=ZSzeb114&pp=ZJxdm025YYGB[/URL]


----------



## Guy (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks Knoxy
Ive just tried hymerdirect in London,they had two 534 but were quite old models,91 and 92,i am after around a 1998 model when the new shape came in.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

Guy, I am a Hymer owner.
Try www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/indexhtml
which is Hambiltons at Preston


----------



## Guy (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks,just tried there but no luck.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

*Sell*

Hi Guy, I thought that U also wanted to sell?
If so MMM will get a response but selling will depend on ur price!


----------



## virgil (Mar 2, 2007)

*Fleabay*



			
				***** said:
			
		

> Rbay will be no good. No one will want to pay  the proper value



Disagree there! 

As long as the item is correctly listed with the relevant key searchwords on the listing it will usually find its true value, what usually happens is that the sellers idea of value of the item is usually a lot more than the real world value!

The seller may think a MH is worth £30,000 but if all it sells for is £28,000 then that is all it is worth, if you took the same "£30,000" MH to a dealer you would be lucky to get £25,000 for it!

The thing to remember with ebay is that it is used by idiots, as well as normal people and these idiots cannot spell even the most simplest of words but have cash burning a hole in their pocket so you have to cater for these buyers... If you have a Hymer for sale then make certain the listing contains the word HIMER amongst others ... another example ...For  Peugeot I would list Pergeot etc

As long as you are careful, ebay is a wonderful tool for both buying and selling (My feedback currently stands on 490 over the last 6 years).

 I have sold things that previously I would have discarded in the rubbish, as it was too much hassle to store until summer and take to the local boot sale, but with ebay just get the Digicam out and type a few details and Voila...A sale


----------



## knoxy (Mar 2, 2007)

wot is it your selling and wot do you want for it


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 2, 2007)

I went to buy a m/h from EBAY, travelled 240 miles each way to look at it, offered the guy just £500 less than he had it up for and he said he would think about it. Never heard from him again. I did eventually buy one from there though and it was a good buy so I had one good and one bad experience from that site.


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Mar 2, 2007)

*Ebay*

when  selling put on plenty of information and lots of quality photos ,so they have not got to keep contacting you.When buying look at there feedback carefull ,when biding dont over do it, be patient items usually turn up depends how quick you want it.I have sold also many items and brought with no real problems.What ever your selling see if any one else has anything similar on.Some times it pays if similar product on sale at same time as yours sometimes may not ,can all ways relist .


----------



## guest (Mar 2, 2007)

i'v bought & sold vehicles on ebay,i agree you have to be honest and as open as possible,things like a little scratch might not mean anything to you but to someone else it could be a big deal.we only got ripped off once it was a caravan,we travelled all the way to brighton from shropshire for it,the lights wouldnt work on it as the guy who had put our tow bar on the car the day before had wired it up wrong,we we had to sleep in a layby as it had got dark,it was a nightmare as we had no food or sleeping stuff,we were freezing and we couldnt sleep all night cause of the trucks rocking the caravan,when we got it home....eventually........IT WAS ROTTON IN THE CORNER,i cried for days & days


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 2, 2007)

i went to see a camper i'd seen on ebay, and the pics of the interior was  different from the  real thing,the van was a wreck , A TOTAL CON.


----------



## guest (Mar 2, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> i went to see a camper i'd seen on ebay, and the pics of the interior was  different from the  real thing,the van was a wreck , A TOTAL CON.


yes you do get con artists & idiots but thats anywhere i suppose not just ebay,if your clever & got your whits about you you should be ok...i certainly wouldnt buy a rotton caravan again as i would go through it with a fine tooth comb.........then again i wouldnt buy a caravan FULL STOP ha ha


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 2, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> yes you do get con artists & idiots but thats anywhere i suppose not just ebay,if your clever & got your whits about you you should be ok...i certainly wouldnt buy a rotton caravan again as i would go through it with a fine tooth comb.........then again i wouldnt buy a caravan FULL STOP ha ha


wit' wrong wi caravan's


----------



## guest (Mar 2, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> wit' wrong wi caravan's


oh nothing at all


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

*Different*



			
				virgil said:
			
		

> Disagree there!
> 
> As long as the item is correctly listed with the relevant key searchwords on the listing it will usually find its true value, what usually happens is that the sellers idea of value of the item is usually a lot more than the real world value!
> 
> ...


I understand what U say Virgil, as U have to sell at the correct value, however it is a totally different ball game selling an iten for £30,000 to a £5 item or even a £500 item.


----------



## Guy (Mar 2, 2007)

Seems like there are more good than bad points for ebay,i will relist it on ebay as now i have seen the motorhome i want and need a quick sale.The dealer(brownhills) have made me an offer but it would be a shame to let it go for that so i am willing to sell it below its true value for a quick sale.              
It is a Hymer camp 46,quite a short model at under 5 metres (cheaper on the ferrys), it is a 1992 J reg 1.9 diesel with very low mileage, only 37,000. this can be backed up with documentation. It is in very good condition,the only thing wrong with it is a small crack in the shower floor. It has all the usual fittings, fridge, hob, etc. Also a insurance approved immobilser, cd radio, top box, bike rack, all for £6,900. now you all know thats a bargain.


----------



## double decker (Mar 3, 2007)

*Buy/Sell Campers and Motorhomes*

Hi,You could look on Autotrader,129 Volkswagen Campers and Motorhomes on now,plenty of other makes,sold a VW T4 Hightop last Summer with no probs,what are you looking for?could be a Member on here with just the thing,Gerry.


----------



## virgil (Mar 3, 2007)

Forgot this... If you are listing on ebay then try and ensure the auction finishes at approx 8pm on a Sunday as it has been proven that that is the busiest time, traffic wise, on the site!


----------



## Guy (Mar 3, 2007)

For a quick sale i did not want to wait for a publication ad so i will choose to put it back on ebay, i will take your advice Virgil and see that it ends on Sunday.
I am looking for a Hymer 534 new shape.


----------



## guest (Mar 4, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> Forgot this... If you are listing on ebay then try and ensure the auction finishes at approx 8pm on a Sunday as it has been proven that that is the busiest time, traffic wise, on the site!


great advice,as most people use ebay on sunday night due to not being at work,it says this in a book i bought on how to buy & sell stuff on ebay,


----------



## virgil (Mar 4, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> great advice,as most people use ebay on sunday night due to not being at work,it says this in a book i bought on how to buy & sell stuff on ebay,




I am a wise old sage!


----------



## Guy (Mar 4, 2007)

Ive just put a deposit on a hymer 534 from hymer uk in Preston today,got till the end of the month to sell mine, my wife Pauline dosent really want to let our old hymer go,we have had it for about 8 years and she has become quite attached to it (more to that than me sometimes i think). Cant wait to try the new one out, well newish, its a 98 model.
Got someone interested in our old one otherwise its going on ebay on Monday to finish on Sunday.


----------



## virgil (Mar 5, 2007)

Hope you get what you're looking for, for it!


----------



## guest (Mar 5, 2007)

Guy said:
			
		

> Ive just put a deposit on a hymer 534 from hymer uk in Preston today,got till the end of the month to sell mine, my wife Pauline dosent really want to let our old hymer go,we have had it for about 8 years and she has become quite attached to it (more to that than me sometimes i think). Cant wait to try the new one out, well newish, its a 98 model.
> Got someone interested in our old one otherwise its going on ebay on Monday to finish on Sunday.


fingers crossed for you guy,its a good time to sell,start of season and all that,wish you luck sam


----------



## Guy (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for your comments but it looks like i may not have to put it on ebay or any other sites as two seperate buyers have said they will come up this week with the cash, so i should sell it to one or the other.
Its weird,ive had it on a motorhome sales site for 1 month which has just expired,then the day after i put a deposit on the hymer that i want i get two buyers for my old one.
i am thinking of trying the new hymer out on the west coast of scotland. we normally go to the isle of Arran, but we fancy somewhere different this time, has anyone been to Ardnamurchan on the west coast near Mull I heard something about it a while ago but cant remember what.


----------



## guest (Mar 5, 2007)

Guy said:
			
		

> Thanks for your comments but it looks like i may not have to put it on ebay or any other sites as two seperate buyers have said they will come up this week with the cash, so i should sell it to one or the other.
> Its weird,ive had it on a motorhome sales site for 1 month which has just expired,then the day after i put a deposit on the hymer that i want i get two buyers for my old one.
> i am thinking of trying the new hymer out on the west coast of scotland. we normally go to the isle of Arran, but we fancy somewhere different this time, has anyone been to Ardnamurchan on the west coast near Mull I heard something about it a while ago but cant remember what.


fantastic,i think its just meant to be like fate yeah!!


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 5, 2007)

Buyers are like buses. Wait for ages then all of a sudden two turn up at once.


----------



## sagart (Mar 5, 2007)

Ardnamurchan in a Hymer?? Just don't try the last miles to the lighthouse!!!!!!!


----------



## Guy (Mar 5, 2007)

sagart said:
			
		

> Ardnamurchan in a Hymer?? Just don't try the last miles to the lighthouse!!!!!!!


why not Ardnamurchan in a hymer,is the last miles to the lighthouse steep,or narrow or both.


----------



## sagart (Mar 6, 2007)

*where can I sell my motorhome*



			
				Guy said:
			
		

> why not Ardnamurchan in a hymer,is the last miles to the lighthouse steep,or narrow or both.


Distinguish between Ardnamurchan as a district and the road to the lighthouse.
Up to Kilchoan from the turn off at Salen, the road is narrow but gives no major problems (just need to be cautious on blind bends).
The last two miles to the lighthouse http://www.undiscoveredscotland.co.uk/kilchoan/ardnamurchanpoint/
is very narrow and controlled by traffic lights for the last 400 yards. This is just over one car width....I've done it in my T5 Lwb....but only because my mirrors were above the walls.
If taking a Hymer I would advise a recce by bike first.
Beautiful area though! http://ardnamurchan.atspace.com/index.htm or
http://www.ardnamurchan.com/


----------



## rupert (Mar 6, 2007)

*Nice*



			
				sagart said:
			
		

> Distinguish between Ardnamurchan as a district and the road to the lighthouse.
> Up to Kilchoan from the turn off at Salen, the road is narrow but gives no major problems (just need to be cautious on blind bends).
> The last two miles to the lighthouse http://www.undiscoveredscotland.co.uk/kilchoan/ardnamurchanpoint/
> is very narrow and controlled by traffic lights for the last 400 yards. This is just over one car width....I've done it in my T5 Lwb....but only because my mirrors were above the walls.
> ...


Hi Sagart, I have looked at the links that U have posted & I must say that It looks really nice up there.  
Cannot come this year but maybe next year


----------



## guest (Mar 6, 2007)

[QUOTE http://ardnamurchan.atspace.com/index.htm or
http://www.ardnamurchan.com/[/QUOTE]
wow i didnt know places like that existed simply stunning


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 6, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> wow i didnt know places like that existed simply stunning


 that's scotland for, you.


----------



## Guy (Mar 7, 2007)

sagart said:
			
		

> Distinguish between Ardnamurchan as a district and the road to the lighthouse.
> Up to Kilchoan from the turn off at Salen, the road is narrow but gives no major problems (just need to be cautious on blind bends).
> The last two miles to the lighthouse http://www.undiscoveredscotland.co.uk/kilchoan/ardnamurchanpoint/
> is very narrow and controlled by traffic lights for the last 400 yards. This is just over one car width....I've done it in my T5 Lwb....but only because my mirrors were above the walls.
> ...


Thanks for the info Sagart,what a great site http://ardnamurchan.atspace.com/index.htm  is
We will be there in the summer.


----------



## JDay (May 29, 2008)

*ebay not good*

my experience is that ebay isn't very good for selling high value items like motorhomes.  i had lots of interest in mine on ebay but from lots of timewasters who were trying to get something for nothing.  i think people expect to get a bargain on ebay and so offer ridiculously low offers.

I sold mine on a specialist motorhome site www.searchmotorhome.com from which I had good interest from serious motorhome buyers.


----------



## Nosha (May 29, 2008)

www.rvsales.com used to be quite good, but not used it for some time. I still think MMM is as good as anywhere, and as yours is set at a VERY realistic price it would stand out as being rather cheap! Some in MMM are so expensive I ended up paying another £5k and buying my FIRST new motorhome/caravan/car EVER!


----------

